# dexamethazone, lacrilube, chlroamphenical, pred forte , oxyal and pregnancy



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

any of these unsafe?  I have been on them intermitently following a cornea transplant


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Are these all eye drop forms of the drugs, you don't specify?

If so the dexamethasone and pred forte should be fine as long as the benefits outweigh the potential risk for you as an individual. The exposure of the fetus to steroids from an eye drop is minimal and many clinics use oral steroids to support pregnancy after recurrent miscarriage. High dose steroids can sometimes cause problems in the baby.
The lacrilube is fine.

I don't know what oxyal is as I do not have a data sheet for it - what ingredients does it have in it?

The data sheet for chloramphenicol says safety not established. I need to look into this one more.


----------



## b&amp;l (Oct 8, 2009)

they are all eye drops to fight rejection of cornea transplant and to prevent recurrent infection, the eye unit have forgotten I exist since January so not seen any of them when I was there every 2-3 weeks generally

eyes ahve actualy been much better since findingout im pregnant not sure if co incidence x


----------

